# Pain above belly button?



## Tina

So my GI's are always shocked or whatever when I tell them where I have most of my pain. It's almost always right above my belly button in the center. And the pain happens ALOT after I eat. What I'd really like to know is if any of y'all have your pain there.

I'm just having a hard time right now. I just had my Remicade on Monday and I'm still hurting. I've been so hungry, but every time I eat, I hurt. and it's that one spot that hurts the most. I can't eat anything without it hurting. I dunno what to do. I'm going in tomorrow for some tests and then the GI is gonna see what they say and decide from there if he wants to put me on antibiotics or steroids. And he's going to up my dosage of Remicade to 600 I think. 

Anyway... yeah.... anyone have pain there too, especially after eating?


----------



## kello82

the only times ive had pain up that high and after eating was these 2 times:

A) i had c-diff. lots of pain when the food hit the belly and lots and lots of D 15-20x a day. you dont have that symptom though, do you?

B) when i had ulcers. but they were mostly in my esophagus and upper bit of my stomach, so the pain didnt really get near my belly button.


have you had an endoscopy recently? im not sure how far down that scope goes, but it might show that area. i dont think a colonoscopy gets there.


----------



## JillianB82

I usually wake up in the morning with pain in that area & I also have it sometimes when I eat. When I became really sick last Aug. that's where all of my pain was. In the begining they thought it was my gallbladder, but after an ultrasound, they ruled that out & found the Crohns almost a year later. On my last visit, my Dr thought the pain was perhaps from gas build up, so he told me to pop a gas pill before bed or meals etc. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## cheeky

i don't know why your GI is shocked... i have CD, i get pain there ALWAYS when i flare after eating.... intervals of cramping pain ... but when my ultrasound and CTScan were done, it showed that one of my areas of inflammation is in the tranverse colon area... which i think would be above he bellybutton... at least it looks like it in diagrams.

my 2 main areas of pain are above the belly button and when i've had problems with my stricture, the lower right side (but the stricture area is more consistent pain)


----------



## cheeky

btw, if it's cramping, try taking a muscle relaxant...and use a heating pad.  i remember that gave me great relief in the past, but now i get too nauseous when it happens so if i try to take meds, i'll end up vomiting.


----------



## bethyd78

*upper belly pain*

I have pain above the belly button alot. I always thought it was my gallbladder but that was removed and I still have it especially after eating I think it is where th stomach empties into the  small intestines.  If there is inflammation there thats why it hurts or even a tiny stricture the food moving that way can make it hurt.
Remember to that the bowel  squeezes and releases all day long to get the food through, that can hurt in people like us who have a hyperactive bowel associated with Crohns. But if the pain gets above a scale of 3  on the 0-10 scale and keeps on constant I would call my GI or if I can't reach him I'd go to the ER b/c you truly could be obstructing. I usually use a wait and see response to my pain and then
I know when it is where I can't stand it anymore. EX. If my pain usually upper right and lower right scale of 10 and it will not go away I call my GI and they usually advise ER. I have had adhesions a few times and had to have exploratory surgery. Also if you haven't dealt with this before adhesions do not show up on 
Cat scan I just kept insisting my belly hurt and I couldn't stand it and it was Crohns with adhesion which hurts like a mother.
Bethyd78


----------



## wildfire313

What is adhesion? My husband has CD and has had a burning pain in the belly button area for a while now. He is currently on prednisone again. We see his GI on Thursday.


----------



## bethyd78

*Adhesions*

Adhesions are forms of scar tissue I had strings of these that were atttched to my
colon and abdominal wall also to an ovary, tube. I kept saying it hurt here and that's exactly where it hurt.
bethyd78


----------



## juggla

Hi, this is where i've been getting my pain for 7 years but i've never been told I had IBS or Crohns

I've never been told I have anything, im 22 years old and the pain I feel above my belly button is horrific. Its taken control of my life and i'm being put on disability, I wanna get back to work and playing soccer everyday but im so confused at whats causing the pain.


----------



## girlinterrupted

I dunno how long ago this was posted but ill comment anyway lol .... This is where my pain has ALWAYS been an never really moves, always in center above belly button, when it flares its horrific, do u get sickness and diarhhea? Yeh it could be transverse colon, where was your crohns diagnosed like which part of your gi tract?


----------



## AUTUMN30

I've had the same pain, except my pain is behind my belly button and there's also a hard lump there too. The pain is terrible and sometimes it keeps me up and night. My GI doctor told me it was my crohns but i didnt believe her because I've never had this issue before until now. I can't eat that much either and its starting to worry me too. im sorry to hear your going through, but your not alone.


----------



## ronroush7

AUTUMN30 said:


> I've had the same pain, except my pain is behind my belly button and there's also a hard lump there too. The pain is terrible and sometimes it keeps me up and night. My GI doctor told me it was my crohns but i didnt believe her because I've never had this issue before until now. I can't eat that much either and its starting to worry me too. im sorry to hear your going through, but your not alone.


Have you been checked for a hiatal hernia?


----------



## MizzSarah

I would definitely get an X-ray done. If they see inflammation in that area they can send you for an MRI to get further answers. Could very well be a hernia.


----------

